
Show HN: Webhook – run shell commands on incoming webhooks - adnanh
https://github.com/adnanh/webhook
======
natch
Sounds cool but the fact that it co-opts the generic term as its project name
is a bit off-putting. Does it really have to be named that? It comes off as
trying to grab credit for something pioneered by others.

Still it seems really cool and useful... hope the author can be sensitive to
the issues raised by the naming, but that aside, looking forward to playing
with it.

------
dkarapetyan
Like xinetd and cgi. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few more variations on the same
theme.

